# F&L Schaum Baltimore Glassworks



## baltbottles (Aug 29, 2009)

I just picked up this hard to find Iron pontiled soda in a really great medium yellow with a tinge of olive color.

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 29, 2009)

Here's another picture with it next to my pure green example.

 Chris


----------



## kungfufighter (Aug 29, 2009)

Great bottles Chris!!!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 29, 2009)

Always nice to see early Baltimore Glassworks items.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 29, 2009)

.....not.....bad......[]


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 29, 2009)

Very nice, is that a big darker green glob of glass in the neck of the green one?


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone I am very happy to have gotten this one. And Doug the green one has an area of slag and tiny bubbles in the neck. Now all I need are puce and aqua examples for a nice color grouping.

 Chris


----------



## PrivyCheese (Aug 30, 2009)

Just crazy..... EXTREMELY rare soda....another addition to an already amazeing collection....being a true 
 Balti-moron...I can only wish.


----------



## annie44 (Sep 3, 2009)

How about a shot of the base - is there a lot of iron residue remaining?

 Great pair of bottles!  Congrats on adding another rare one to your collection!


----------



## baltbottles (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Cindy,

 Thanks for the compliments and here is a shot of the iron pontil for you. Lots if not all the iron remaining. The guy I bought this one from wanted to lightly clean the bottle before he sold it. I told him if he cleaned it I wouldn't be interested in it. He was very puzzled when I told him that.

 Also I listed some nice stuff on ebay tonight if anyone is interested.
http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MfcISAPICommand=ViewListedItems&userid=baltimorebottles&include=0&since=-1&sort=3&rows=0

 Chris


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey Chris,
 Those are some top notch bottles. Very very nice. I love the combination of iron pontils, crazy colors and early embossing. 

 Additionally, kudos for this line. I can only hope that the word gets out.


> I told him if he cleaned it I wouldn't be interested in it.


----------



## baltbottles (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks again Bob, I'm glad to know I'm not the only one sick of tumbled bottles. 

 Chris


----------



## Oldihtractor (Sep 4, 2009)

Chris Nice addtion with great color!!1

 I concur on tumbling   why ?????? make something olde new again...   

 All pontiled all never tumbled. Just washed and shelved up!!!


----------



## potstone (Sep 4, 2009)

Really nice soda you have there. I like early soda's with
 glass works names on them. I definitely would like to own
 that bottle myself. I don't have anything with Baltimore
 Glass Works embossing. Thanks, Greg


----------



## Jim (Sep 4, 2009)

Very nice, Chris. I love the colors that those bottles come in. I agree, nobody in their right mind should even THINK about tumbling a bottle that looks that good and has its original iron intact.  ~Jim


----------



## potstone (Sep 5, 2009)

*RE: F&L Schaum Baltimore Glass works*

John,

     In the photo you posted, Is the green squat bottle on the right
 with the embossing  near the base a Kensington glass works
 bottle?


----------



## Oldihtractor (Sep 5, 2009)

*RE: F&L Schaum Baltimore Glass works*

Yes it is a kensington glass works  open pontil


----------



## potstone (Sep 5, 2009)

*RE: F&L Schaum Baltimore Glass works*

I have tried to get a Kensington Glass Works for myself
 for a long while now. I never seem to come across any.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Sep 5, 2009)

*RE: F&L Schaum Baltimore Glass works*

Dug that one this spring in a 30 footer  in south philly!! 

 Link to the dig story  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-226845/mpage-1/key-rainy%252Cday%252Cfooter/tm.htm#226845


----------



## potstone (Sep 5, 2009)

*RE: F&L Schaum Baltimore Glass works*

Thats a great digging story. I did not realize the Kensington
 bottle had an open pontil. I'm absolutely envious. 
 You have a nice bottle there. Thanks
    .


----------

